# lithium AA's vs. alkalines-OK to use litium's in turtlelite II?



## geepondy (Apr 21, 2001)

*lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I've been doing a little experimenting with my AA CMG Infinity flashlight comparing light output with a lithium battery vs. a alkaline battery. The lithium battery has already had quite a bit usage in my digital camera and is a Eveready L91 E2 photo lithium battery. The Alkaline battery is a standard Eveready alkaline, not the titaniums. The used lithium battery clearly produces a noticable brighter light then the alkaline. I have heard here that at least some lithiums have a 1.7V rating as opposed to the standard 1.5V of the alkaline. This lithium however at least in print on the battery gives a voltage rating of 1.5V. Upon measuring the open circuit voltage of each battery, I get 1.58 for the lithium and 1.57 for the alkaline. Does eveready produce another AA lithium battery rated at 1.7 volts or where did the 1.7 voltage rating come from? The lithium battery will stay in this infinity, my question is, is it safe to put four lithiums in my turtlelite II? I don't want to harm the light but clearly would appreciate it if the lithiums can provide an extra punch. If someone could explain the 1.7 voltage rating of lithiums, I would appreciate it.


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I'm kind of curious where the figure of 1.7 volts came from also. I just got a new pack of Energizer lithiums and they tested at almost exactly the 1.5 volts that one would expect. I'm truly puzzled by this. Anyway, getting back to your main question, it should be perfectly fine to use lithiums in your Turtlelite II, because that's all I ever use in mine and have had nothing but good results from it. Also, if you use lithiums in your Turtlelite 2 it makes for a perfect light to put in your car or emergency kit because the heat and cold have much less of an affect on lithium batteries and, as you probably already know, they have a very long 10 year shelf life so you should never have an emergency in your car and not have a working light on hand.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by geepondy:
*I have heard here that at least some lithiums have a 1.7V rating as opposed to the standard 1.5V of the alkaline. The lithium battery will stay in this infinity, my question is, is it safe to put four lithiums in my turtlelite II? I don't want to harm the *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The Turtlelite II does fine with the 1.7v lithiums. They are not recommended however, for the original Turtlelite 1 because it was designed a bit differently and the LED is already being driven near maximal levels that still give a good lifetime. Putting lithiums in the Turtlelite 1 could shorten the life of the LED... but again they're FINE in the Turtlelite II.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

What exactly are the 1.7 volt AA lithiums? Are they from Eveready or a different manufacturer? As mentioned my energizer E2 photo lithiums are only listed at 1.5V.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

When I bought my e2 lithium AA`s I found them to be 1.68 and 1.69 according to my radioshack digital meter but the label says 1.5...I wonder why they don`t label them higher...it seems like some things could be damaged by the higher voltage




Does anyone else have some new ones who could measure the voltage.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Update...I just checked some straight out of the package "C" and found 1.56...so I wonder if my meter might be off...???


----------



## MY (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

The last six packages of AA lithiums that I have used the past year all measured between 1.65 and 1.72 on my Radio Shack meter.


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

KenB: This is weird. My new AA lithiums straight out of the package tested at just a hair over 1.5v, and I know they were the newest stock because the Wal-Mart stock-boy was putting them out when I got it. I just wonder if it's only the older batches that are 1.7v. Perhaps it was a mistake and not intentional and they only recently fixed the problem. Btw, where did you find any "C" lithiums? Were they Energizers also? Anyone else test what they know for sure to be the newest stock?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Im sorry X-cal, I should have made that clearer...those were alkiline C.. I don`t know of any lithium C


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Ooops. My mistake. I see what you meant by it now Ken.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Oh, I see what you are thinking...hmm...I sure hope that`s not the case...but it does make sense...they might have fixed the "problem"...we should all keep checking the volts on new lithiums and see what, if anything is going on.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by KenB:
*Oh, I see what you are thinking...hmm...I sure hope that`s not the case...but it does make sense...they might have fixed the "problem"...we should all keep checking the volts on new lithiums and see what, if anything is going on.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, let's see... one of the eternaLight samples came with Energizer photo lithiums.
Let's rip that puppy open and meter them...

These are Energizer e2 lithium photo, type L91, blue & silver case, expires in the year 2011.
Ok... out of 3 cells, I got: 1.592v, 1.595v, 1.595v

A couple of the older L91 Energizer lithiums in the red & gold cases measured at 1.774v and 1.739v. The cells have some use on them in several flashlights and a fluorescent flashlight.
These have a "best before" date of 2009.

Another batch of these with the same 2009 date code tested between 1.530 and 1.540 volts, but these have shot approximately 50 to 60 flash pictures in a Polaroid PDC-700 digital camera and were used in an Arc White... in other words they're well-used but apparently still full of **** & vinegar.


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I don't see the extra voltage as a problem, but I bet Energizer was getting complaints from people about the extra voltage blowing out their electronics (and in some cases it just might) and Energizer fixed the "problem" in order to avoid any more complaints.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Damm


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I guess if we want the extra bump we better stock up on the one`s with the red top...before there all gone.


----------



## MY (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I just checked 4 new in the package old style (red) dated 2009 and 4 new in the package new style (blue) dated 2010 AA lithium and they ALL show between 1.76 to 1.79 volts. I wonder why I have always shown a overvoltage with my AAs? Maybe my cheap Radio Shack meter is off. It reads a new AA alkaline at 1.58 volts.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I`m really confused now too...I doubt if your meters wrong as the reading for the alkaline sounds about right...???????


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

I forgot to mention, the AA's I tested were dated 2011 and they tested at just a hair above 1.5v.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

Ok, hmm what do you all think then...the one`s dated 2010 and older are 1.7...and 2011`s are 1.5?


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: lithium AA\'s vs. alkalines-OK to use litium\'s in turtlelite II?*

It looks like to me the newer the batteries the closer to 1.5v. The ones I tested were the very newest because they were putting them on the shelves when I bought them and the first thing I did when I took them out of the pack was to test the voltage.


----------

